
Intel Kills Knights Hill, to Launch Xeon Phi Architecture for Exascale Computing - artsandsci
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/258977-intel-kills-knights-hill-will-launch-new-xeon-phi-architecture-exascale-computing
======
rbanffy
I wonder how much GPU-like an x86 with SIMD units can be and still be
compatible with current workloads.

OTOH, it's not like people were running Office on Xeon Phi's. Binary
compatibility with software sold in boxes is not an asset here - being easy to
program is.

I would imagine a hybrid CPU, with some Xeon E cores and lots of simpler Phi-
like cores or, perhaps, a SIMT subsystem that'd become part of the ISA and be
available on every new part...

My guess is probably a bad one anyway.

